# Stack height of the S-Works Pro-Set stem at -21 degree angle? Anyone?



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Curious about this as I'd think the shim would make the stem a bit taller. Unlike you lucky Specialized folk, my bike has a longer head tube. I'd be moving from a -17 degree stem, but if the stack heights don't play out favorably, I'll probably dismiss the idea as the change in angles is going to only hand me about 0.8 cm of more drop most (so yes, I'm desperate, but not that much).


----------



## helios (Jul 22, 2010)

The shim adds a millimeter or two at most to the stack.


----------

